# Dogs got into bottle Olive oil



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Yes all 6 emptied the bottle while I was out yesterday evening. My 3 month old was in her crate but got out the side door. Should I be worried? My pup hasn't eaten all day. And they're all very blah just sleeping all day. The rest are eating though. Thanks 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Keeno Beano (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh oh. Better get ready for the poops!! :doggieplayball:


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

mydogs said:


> Yes all 6 emptied the bottle while I was out yesterday evening. My 3 month old was in her crate but got out the side door. Should I be worried? My pup hasn't eaten all day. And they're all very blah just sleeping all day. The rest are eating though. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Never heard olive oil was a danger, its actually good for dogs. I am trying to figure out your post. 6 dogs shared a bottle of olive oil. How does a pup get out of a crate? Was it a gallon or smaller amount of oil. 

Pretty much regardless whoever ate the most will have some quick lubed poops coming soon. The rest might as well. The skin may benefit as well. Olive oil is good.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

I locked her in crate as I always do before I go out. There's a side door as well which is up against a piece of furniture. I guess it wasn't locked she managed to push through it and get out. Just more worried about her as she refused breakfast and lunch and sleeping all day which is not like her at all. One of the dogs grabbed it off shelf in pantry and emptied it on floor. It was a small bottle maybe 12 ounces 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It shouldn't be a problem. Maybe a little diarrhea. But since it is an oil, i.e. fat, watch for symptoms of pancreatitis.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Jax08 besides her not eating all day she hasn't drank either. Stools are very soft. Will try to get her to drink when she wakes up. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Not eating & drinking was the first sign when my Heidi had pancreatitis


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Great. Not good. I hope it's just a one day thing. She was fine last night ate her dinner and acted fine this morning just refused to eat. Will keep eye on her. I threw out rug in kitchen as that's where they spilled it out. So most of it on there. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

I'm hoping just stomach ache from it. I would think she would need to consume the entire bottle herself for pancreatitis 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Cant delete post but I found some stuff finally. Not sure how fast this can come so hopefully its nothing

http://healthypets.mercola.com/site.../dont-let-this-organ-ruin-your-pets-life.aspx


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

She's acting her normal self again. Ate all her dinner and then some and running around.  thanks for the info though 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

